# nova system or m13



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

What are your opinions on these units? The Line 6 has the nova beat in number of FX and has a looper(not a big issue for me as i have an RC-20xl already). i found the M13 thin sounding when i tried one in the store a while ago but it might have been the amp. has any one else noticed this?


----------



## jaymeister (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm using the M13. About a month ago I went to L&M to look at some gear because I wanted to go away from my rack setup and back to a pedalboard. I had been using lexicon/GCX stuff, with some racked pedals. I talked to one of the guys that I have known for years. He had recently switched from the Nova system to the M13. I looked at the Nova and some separate pedals like the Eventides and the TC pedal stuff. I ended up walking out with the M13. 

I've used line 6 stuff in the past, starting with their flextone amps, then the pod, and pod pro with a mesa power amp, then podxt, and the stompbox modellers with a tube amp. I use the M13 in a 4 cable method and find it to be completely transparent... Not thin at all. I have a great amp and it is totally raw with the M13 in the setup. I don't doubt that the Nova would be the same too. I dialed the M13 in for a gig in a couple hours. Love it. I wasn't sure about the overdrives and high gain stuff at first so I kept some of my pedals, but I'll tell you that with some tweaking the drive section can get some great tones.

I had an RC 20xl in the past too. If you need the time then keep it, but if not, then sell it off.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

I had an M13 for about five months, but finally gave up and sold it last week... It's a great unit, but there's a lot to it, and I wasn't getting the drives tuned in to the point I was happy with them... Other minor irritants that will probably be fixed in future firmware updates (like the volume boost on the Analog Chorus effect, for instance) just started to drive me up the wall all out of proportion to their severity (well, I do use Chorus a lot), and the Compression models weren't working for me at all... In the end I figured if I still need my Wah, Full-Drive 2, OCD and Comp before feeding into the M13, then I don't really need the M13, so I sold it off and picked up the Nova Mod and Nova Delay last week... The Nova pedals are REALLY HARD TO FIGURE OUT, and the manuals are nearly useless, but I'm happier with my tone then I've been for a while - I absolutely love the Choruses on the Nova Mod, and already have three presets tuned with six variations on the two Choruses available... Also, the signal tempo setting feature on the Nova Delay (press and hold tap tempo, which mutes your output, then hit a string to set the tempo) is worth it's weight in gold to me...

But don't get me wrong, a lot of people I respect a great deal swear by the M13, and it is a quality unit. I was impressed with the build quality and many of the tones - it just didn't quite gel with my rig.


----------



## theroan (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm an M13 user. I looked into the Nova System but ultimately I didn't like the options. For instance, the delays do not have modulation built into them. I like all my delays to have some mod, so in order to do that I would need to hit two switches. The M13 is dead simpe to use, flexible, has great sounds and is expandable. If you spend time with it the drives and comps are decent and the mods and delays are better than the MM4 and DL4. Plus it has the verbzilla built in which is in my opinion the best reverb pedal available.

The guy who headed up the whole M13 project at Line 6 visits regularly on this thread and is tremendously helpful. Plus, they're adding for effects in the next update next month.

http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?t=539084


----------

